# How to Exit Unoccupied Floors and Roofs



## Timo (Aug 6, 2014)

Building Code (1022.4 in 2012) prohibits openings into exit enclosures from all but normally occupied spaces.  So how does one exit from normally unoccupied spaces?

Consider an entire upper floor of normally unoccupied spaces (mechanical, toilets, etc.) in construction that requires rated exit enclosures; there appears to be no way to exit the floor.

Consider an unoccupied roof; there appears to be no way to exit the roof using an interior stair, even though code requires extending a stair to the roof if you're over 3 stories.

We have been allowed to access the stairs via a corridor or vestibule in the past, but that is not how the code is written, and certain officials won't use logic.


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2014)

Welcome

Which state are you in


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2014)

Would say if it can be occupied at any point you can exit into the enousure

1022.4 Openings.

Interior exit stairway and ramp opening protectives shall be in accordance with the requirements of Section 716.

Openings in interior exit stairways and ramps other than unprotected exterior openings shall be limited to those necessary for exit access to the enclosure from normally occupied spaces and for egress from the enclosure.

Elevators shall not open into interior exit stairways and ramps.

Case by case as far as what is in the room::::

The limitation on openings from normally occupied areas is intended to reduce the probability of a fire occurring in an unoccupied area, such as a storage closet, which has an opening into the stairway, thereby possibly resulting in fire spread into the stairway. Other spaces that are not normally occupied include, but are not limited to, toilet rooms, electrical/mechanical equipment rooms and janitorial closets. For connection between the vertical exit enclosure and an exit passageway, see Sections 1022.1 and 1022.9.1.


----------



## steveray (Aug 6, 2014)

I would not have an issue with an entire open level...If someone wanted to split haris, is a corridor normally occupied?....If it were a room that didn't necessarily NEED to open to the stair, I would have a concern...


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2014)

""""We have been allowed to access the stairs via a corridor or vestibule in the past, but that is not how the code is written, and certain officials won't use logic."""""

Codes are logical???

SECTION 1022 INTERIOR EXIT STAIRWAYS AND RAMPS

1022.1 General.

Interior exit stairways and interior exit ramps serving as an exit component in a means of egress system shall comply with the requirements of this section. Interior exit stairways and ramps shall lead directly to the exterior of the building or shall be extended to the exterior of the building with an exit passageway conforming to the requirements of Section 1023, except as permitted in Section 1027.1. An interior exit stairway or ramp shall not be used for any purpose other than as a means of egress.


----------



## Frank (Aug 6, 2014)

It will be occupied by construction workers etc.  Intent of section is not to open electrical rooms, communications closets, storage areas directly into the stairwell.  Specifically, NO you cannot put the closet full of trash cans under the bottom flight of steps opening into the stairwell via the propped open door.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 7, 2014)

What if: I provide a rated rolling or swinging door, Could I then open an elevator mechanical room into a stairwell?


----------



## Timo (Aug 7, 2014)

Virginia.  But the question is IBC in general.


----------



## steveray (Aug 7, 2014)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> What if: I provide a rated rolling or swinging door, Could I then open an elevator mechanical room into a stairwell?


NO!

SECTION 1022 EXIT ENCLOSURES

1022.1 Enclosures required. Interior exit stairways and interior exit ramps shall be enclosed with fire barriers constructed in accordance with Section 707 or horizontal assemblies constructed in accordance with Section 712, or both. ..................................................... An exit enclosure shall not be used for any purpose other than means of egress.

Access to a machine room is not egress....

1022.3 Openings and penetrations. Exit enclosure opening protectives shall be in accordance with the requirements of Section 715.

Openings in exit enclosures other than unprotected exterior openings shall be limited to those necessary for exit access to the enclosure from normally occupied spaces and for egress from the enclosure.

Elevators shall not open into an exit enclosure.


----------

